# Hoover Reservoir



## ThreeAmigosFishingOhio (Jun 24, 2011)

Three Amigos went fishing last night at the retention wall below Hoover, Jozee caught a small stripper and that was it. Headed off to Galena fishing pier for catfish. Read more on the blog..


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Three Amigos, I have caught fish this year at Alum, Griggs, Delaware and Oshay. I have fished Hoover over a dozen times and been shut out. I don't know about anyone else but I would not mind if they drain the lake and build the stupid Westerville Walmart on its corpse just so I would not be tempted/compelled to fish there again.


----------



## ThreeAmigosFishingOhio (Jun 24, 2011)

We could hear the bass just freaking annihilating the top water, just couldn't see real well. We tried some bass lures, top water and spinner baits. But nothing.. I caught the one cat of the night and about a half hour later got a good bite but that was it.. We were using the blood ball catfish bait.. Anyone else ever use these? It was my first time using them. Usually use livers.. I have read that a lot people say big gold fish, blue gill are best.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Man you guys catchin strippers! I think you mean stripers haha.
Kyle
HPT
CP



ThreeAmigosFishingOhio said:


> Three Amigos went fishing last night at the retention wall below Hoover, Jozee caught a small stripper and that was it. Headed off to Galena fishing pier for catfish. Read more on the blog..




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

FYI - you were likely catching whitebass, and that was what you were hearing hit the topwater.


----------



## ThreeAmigosFishingOhio (Jun 24, 2011)

White bass, I think that's right. Jozee caught it and through it back before I got on the wall. We were in Galena when the bass were hitting the top water. He has the picture and will post it later, I am sure. Nice catch on my spelling error...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, no fish in Hoover!! Don't even try there. Just leave it full as it is vital to the Water supply. Not worth fishing though. Nice job on the strippers! I didn't know they hung out down there. Fishing gets me in enough trouble with the wife, I definitely don't need to go chasing strippers at the local reservoirs


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I am curious. What is the best bait to catch strippers below Hover? I read someplace that a professional football player used a sack full of money and made it "rain". Don't know if he was at Hover.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

a handfull of dollar bills is the best bait


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Seeing as they called a crappie they caught a bass, who knows if they were really catching strippers. For all we know they could of been your run of the mill prostitute. For them all you need is a hand full of change.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Hoover, all I fish there is one or two things, First a rooster tail on any rocks, two a minnow under a slip bobber. First the rooster tail, I've caught white bass numerous times on them, a flathead catfish about 4 Lbs, and a bucketfull of crappie and bass. Slip bobber W minnow I've caught about a 100 crappie total in like three trips there total, and a few channels. Hope you like the tops so yeah.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Really That will work? 



toad said:


> a handfull of dollar bills is the best bait





gone2fish said:


> Now I am curious. What is the best bait to catch strippers below Hover? I read someplace that a professional football player used a sack full of money and made it "rain". Don't know if he was at Hover.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I love fishing Hoover. I always get lucky with eyes, bass and crappie. I have issues with Alum...


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

I have never knowingly got any eye's EVER. that seems to be something I will have to go for next time. They have any special baits they like?



moto said:


> I love fishing Hoover. I always get lucky with eyes, bass and crappie. I have issues with Alum...


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

jparrish said:


> I have never knowingly got any eye's EVER. that seems to be something I will have to go for next time. They have any special baits they like?


I bottom bounce with a crawler harness a quarter mile south of sunbury bridge on the east side of lake. Also near oxbow boat ramp I herd is a good area as well. The guy i talked to uses worm tipped jigs green color there. He said something about an old creek bed in that location. From the boat ramp head out to middle of lake where the water gets around 12' he did mention he catches his limit there each trip. I have tried there once and caught a huge white bass and a catfish but then again I was bottom bouncing not jigging.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just picked up a little Boat over the weekend so their will be a good chance I will get to fish that spot sooner than later. But for the time being I am just stuck to the bank  Few more weeks..I have a trip to Myrtle Beach next week that is taking my money away from me right now but after I will be on the lookout for a motor for the little guy..:T


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm full electric on Hoover. I have a 12ft Jon with a 40 thrust trolling motor. I bought a good deep cycle battery and I have yet ran the battery dry. Most of my fishing trips are 7 hours on average. I have debated if I want to invest in a boat motor.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow 7 Hrs? That's a lot longer that I was thinking one would go..Heck maybe I'll just pick one of them up!! That seems like a better deal for me. How much gear are you packin on when you go out also? I am a bigboy so I may need to get two batteries to get out for the same time..lol :T Anyways here she is in all of her glory..












moto said:


> I'm full electric on Hoover. I have a 12ft Jon with a 40 thrust trolling motor. I bought a good deep cycle battery and I have yet ran the battery dry. Most of my fishing trips are 7 hours on average. I have debated if I want to invest in a boat motor.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

I have two people in the boat two anchors 3 poles fish finder so I'm totally loaded I bought the battery from walmart it was under 100 I can get the model # when I get home. They have the trolling motor there too. it actually pushes my boat fairly well. just make sure you have a battery meter and an extra oar just in case. I think a lot of people under estimate the longevity of deep cycle batteries. after the 7 hour trip I have either half or a quarter of the battery left. I have never been stranded.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang that is alot of stuff!! you'll have to snap a photo of your beast..Were did you get your motor from? I am looking on craigslist right now, a few good deals but nothing to run after yet.



moto said:


> I have two people in the boat two anchors 3 poles fish finder so I'm totally loaded I bought the battery from walmart it was under 100 I can get the model # when I get home. They have the trolling motor there too. it actually pushes my boat fairly well. just make sure you have a battery meter and an extra oar just in case. I think a lot of people under estimate the longevity of deep cycle batteries. after the 7 hour trip I have either half or a quarter of the battery left. I have never been stranded.


----------



## moto (Jan 16, 2011)

Everstart maxx29 is the battery. I bought the battery and trolling motor for around 260. The trolling motor new comes with 2 year warranty and battery has a 1 year. I don't have a pic of it I keep it in storage and I don't have a trailer either. I just load it in the back of my truck and go. I got both items at walmart since it was the cheapest there. The trolling motor is a minn Kota. 

If you decide to go that route just remember don't expect to get anywhere fast lol.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

looks liks a nice rig for hoover, what stops it from slideing any further forward on the trailer?


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

My slick Ninja powers! I probably will just put it in the bed of my truck..



jshbuckeye said:


> looks liks a nice rig for hoover, what stops it from slideing any further forward on the trailer?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking of small strippers, we got my buddy a midget stripper once for his bachelor party...all I can say is "stunned silence".

Just remember guys, despite what you might think, there is no sex in the Champagne Room.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

In ma younger days I always thought that a midget stripjoint would be a big hit..lol  



Bubbagon said:


> Speaking of small strippers, we got my buddy a midget stripper once for his bachelor party...all I can say is "stunned silence"..


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Or a mature ladies club n I will call it " The Beaver Dam"


----------

